# billing for abg



## elisaarb (Nov 21, 2012)

when is it appropriate to bill for ABG 36600 on anesthesia claim if at all....


----------



## mcpalmeter (Nov 21, 2012)

*billing for abg (during anesthesia)*

Nowadays, continuous intra-arterial blood gas monitoring (CIBM) systems are often used.  So 36600 may not be the appropriate code.  Per CPT anesthesia guidelines, unusual forms of monitoring (e.g., intra-arterial, central venous, and Swan Ganz) are not included in the anesthesia service code and may be reported separately.  The description for procedure code 36600 is an arterial puncture and withdrawal of blood for diagnosis so this is not appropriate to report unless blood is being withdrawn from the artery.  36620 or 36625 may be appropriate if monitoring via a CIBM system or probe and the code selection depends on whether the monitoring system/probe was introduced via percutaneous arterial cannulation or via cutdown.  Lastly, if for a newborn and inserted via the umbilical artery, procedure code 36660 would be appropriate if monitoring via a CIBM system.

Just my humble opinion.


----------

